# Maternity Leave/Transferring to Another Store



## Awongbartlett (Oct 22, 2012)

I know this is an incredibly random topic, but I was hoping that someone here could answer some questions for me. First of all, I have recently gotten hired at MAC as a 24 Hr part time artist. I'm super excited to be a part of such a well respected brand! I start filling out paperwork on Wednesday. Now onto my questions.  I am not pregnant, but plan on starting a family sometime next year. I was told that only full time artists at MAC were eligible for maternity leave. How much time/paid maternity leave do you get? And, how could I eventually transition from being a part time artist to a full time artist?  Second questions... I would love to eventually become a full time artist at my store, but the chances of that are looking slim to none since those positions are already filled.  If a full time position became open at another surrounding store, could I jump on that opportunity immediately?  If so, how would I go about doing that???  Third question... During my last interview before getting hired, they asked me what I was asking for my hourly rate. I gave them a high number. After getting hired, my store manager came back with an hourly rate from the regional managers that was $2.50 less than what I had originally asked for.I had agreed to it verbally over the phone. Now that I look back, I was hoping that the rate they are going to give me was at $2 less rather than  $2.50I currently bartend at a fine dining restaurant, and have already cut my hours there to dedicate my time to MAC. I work in the restaurant because the money is great, and it pays my bills. My husband and I have a mortgage, 2 car payments, house utilities, and other miscellaneous bills to pay for each month. Each month, I pay $1,800 towards bills including my mortgage and car payments. I know it's only 50 cents but it would make all the difference in the world in the end. I haven't signed anything on paper yet, but how could I go about asking for a 50 cent hourly increase over what they had given to me over the phone without sounding annoying, even though I had verbally agreed to it?  I know this is soo much to read and respond to, but answers would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------

